# LAB-BOX and CS-41 kit



## chrsbodo (Jul 3, 2020)

wondering if anyone else has used this combo yet and if they have any tips. developed my first roll today and it seemed ok, (could see images on the negatives) but once I scanned and attempted to invert the images the photos were mainly blue and white. I followed the cs41 kit's temps and times just with constant agitation instead of intermittent. could my issue just be how im inverting the images? or is adjustment to the process required, (i was slightly put off by 8 minutes of blix) ill attach the photos i have of negatives if anyone would like to attempt to invert them.


----------



## compur (Jul 4, 2020)

What film is this?


----------



## chrsbodo (Jul 4, 2020)

Kodak ColorPlus 2oo


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 5, 2020)

Those negs don't look like they were correctly processed ... though I am not familiar with colour processing to help you.
This site has some good info that could explain: Photomicrography - Color Negative Film Processing Errors | Olympus Life Science


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 5, 2020)

Sure has a heavy base fog. Base should be a light orange/reddish color.


----------



## chrsbodo (Jul 5, 2020)

What could i do next time to ensure the fog doesn't happen again?


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 5, 2020)

Sorry I can not help but I do want to add that I think the negatives look really cool they way they are on your attachment. =]


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 7, 2020)

One other thought, was that fresh film or expired?


----------



## chrsbodo (Jul 13, 2020)

the film was fresh.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 14, 2020)

chrsbodo said:


> the film was fresh.


You didn't leave it in a hot vehicle, right?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 14, 2020)

What program are you using to scan the negatives?


----------



## chrsbodo (Jul 14, 2020)

the film was kept at room temp as much as i can remember. If it was it wasn't for longer than an hour or two. I just used our printer/ scanner to scan the negatives


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 14, 2020)

chrsbodo said:


> the film was kept at room temp as much as i can remember. If it was it wasn't for longer than an hour or two. I just used our printer/ scanner to scan the negatives



How did the pictures come out? =]


----------



## chrsbodo (Jul 14, 2020)

i haven't been able to get pictures out of them


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 15, 2020)

You can't really use an office printer and scanner. You need a dedicated film scanner.


----------

